# Two Wolves



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't know how many of you have read this one, but I think it's a good one.


TWO WOLVES
(Unknown Author)

One evening an Old Cherokee told his grandson about a
battle that goes on inside people. He said, "My son,
the battle is between 2 wolves inside us all.
One is Evil. It is anger, envy, jealousy, sorrow,
regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt,
resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride,
superiority, and ego.
The other is Good. It is joy, peace, love, hope,
serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy,
generosity, truth, compassion and faith.

The grandson thought about it for a minute and then
asked his grandfather "which wolf wins?"

The Old Cherokee simply replied, "THE ONE YOU FEED"


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx, I need to start feedin the good more and starve the evil


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. That was a good read, and lesson.


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

Very insightful. I had never seen that before. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Something to ponder...*

The EVIL wolf destroys people as it feeds on them (tears them to little pieces), while the GOOD wolf is more like the guide dog for a blind man that serves by going out in front and warning when danger is present (and only accepts food provided from the master's hand).


----------

